# New WD Blue 1 TB HDD issue



## Adil Zafer (Jan 29, 2016)

Hey Buddies, 
I purchased a new WD Blue 1 TB HDD and the issue with this HDD is, it is not detected in BiOS nor while installing it through DVD ROM. I can hear 2-3 clinks while switching on the power, it rules out the HDD is total dead.

MoBo : G31TM-P21 Micro Star Int. 
Chipset : Intel G33/G35/P35 Express (Bearlake)

Need your help.


----------



## nipunmaster (Jan 31, 2016)

Adil Zafer said:


> Hey Buddies,
> I purchased a new WD Blue 1 TB HDD and the issue with this HDD is, it is not detected in BiOS nor while installing it through DVD ROM. I can hear 2-3 clinks while switching on the power, it rules out the HDD is total dead.
> 
> MoBo : G31TM-P21 Micro Star Int.
> ...



What do you mean by installing it through DVD ROM? If its a new drive, it should be visible in your BIOS boot menu. Try on another pc or see if its visible in recovery tools like hiren's boot cd, if yes then format it. Just replace the drive, its new after all.


----------



## Lincon_WD (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi Adil Zafer,
I'm so sorry to hear about it. I agree with nipunmaster, try the hard drive to connect to another system and see how it goes. If you are not able to connect it and use it, then I will also suggest you to do RMA.There  are also  some chances that the clicking sounds can be caused by the mechanical failure.
I will post the link here for the RMA or you can replace the drive from the store you bought it. 
Support Answer
Hope it helps.


----------

